# One more VTF-15H subwoofer



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm thinking about adding one more VTF-15H sub to my set up. Looking at putting it next to my left front speaker. My family room is 14x17x8 then opens to kitchen 13x16x8 then into living room 14x19x8. Please see picture of the room thanks. :huh:


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

The front wall is always a good choice for subs. I have 4 ULS-15s spread across my front wall and they perform great. Regardless of what I have read, I always thought I could locate the subs if they were along the sides or back, even with 80 Hz crossover point. However, if you have a way to make measurements, such as REW, then you can experiment with different placements to find the sweet spot.

If you have a place in your room that provides a really good response at your listening positions, you may wish to locate the second VTF-15H beside the first one. Co-location will give you an extra 3db output, so the second sub will give you 6db more output rather than "only" 3db. Not that you will need the extra 3db with those babies


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

robsong said:


> I'm thinking about adding one more VTF-15H sub to my set up. Looking at putting it next to my left front speaker. My family room is 14x17x8 then opens to kitchen 13x16x8 then into living room 14x19x8. Please see picture of the room thanks. :huh:


It would seem to me that a single VTF-15H should work quite well in a room that size, but if your intention is to :hsd: them a 2nd will surely do the trick. How do you have the current one tuned?

One thing you may wish to consider is changing how you have that center aimed. Unless it's an optical illusion it appears to be pointing at what would seem to be the listeners knee's. If so, it would be advisable to angle it up slightly so it's pointed more towards the listeners ears.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

I think the extra sub in that space would do well. Spend some time to carefully balance them. Have fun! Dennis


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

I've got the center speaker aimed properly now. My avr is the 4311ci and it can do two subwoofers. I can get a great deal on a 2 month old VTF15H or updrade my FP. Just need to decide which one to get. onder:


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

Spoke with HSU and they said " place the other sub next to my left speaker". Then let my Denon 4311ci calibrate both subwoofers and I should be good to go. :T


----------

